# benedryl how many times



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant is all of a sudden experiencing bad allergies! How many times a day can he get benedryl? I am closely monitoring this and if it doesn't improve soob I will take him to the vet bbut I'm a little gun shy about going because of past experiences.

Any other suggestions?

Thank you so much.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They can get it twice per day. 

You could also try Zyrtec. 

What are his symptoms?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Claritin is also acceptable. The adult tabs are "usually" 25mg. They can get roughly 1mg per pound. Khan is about 117-120lbs; but I give him 2 tabs in the morning and 2 tabs at night, not 4/5 at once. If you get the 24 hour tabs those are again roughly 25mg. 
I have found that depending on the items, Claritin, Zyrtec, and Benedryl all help for different things. When the pollen in our area was really strong, Zyrtec worked the best. As the pollen started to go down; but the grasses were strong the Claritin worked best. So you may have to play with them in order to find what best works for him. If all else fails, you can take him to the vet for a mild steroid shot. Not something you want to give all the time; but it will at least get his system calm quickly and offer him instant relief. Khan has had to have a couple of these when I can't get ahead of the problem. Hope he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally I would give Sarge half of a 25mg twice a day.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

The dosage for Benadryl is 1mg per lb of body weight. I forget how many times my vet said a dosage could be given in a day, it was at least twice. Benadryl does nothing to help with Tux's allergies though.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

shellbell said:


> The dosage for Benadryl is 1mg per lb of body weight. I forget how many times my vet said a dosage could be given in a day, it was at least twice. Benadryl does nothing to help with Tux's allergies though.


That's the dosage two vets I know have recommended as well. They have also said you can give it to the dog twice a day.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> That's the dosage two vets I know have recommended as well. They have also said you can give it to the dog twice a day.


Yup, benadryl can be given twice a day. Murph gets it sometimes, and he's 21lbs, but he gets a 25mg pill lol. 

My vet said he prefers zyrtec or claritin over Benadryl but that any of the three are fine. Murph gets half a zyrtec, which can also be given up to 2 times per day. 

I forget the dosing for Claritin. I just remember that it was going to be too difficult to cut that tiny pill up to dose Murph correctly so I went with the Zyrtec instead lol.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I know everyone has already answered this but you can give the following at the following dosages:

Benedryl (Diphenhydramine): 1-2mg per lb of weight every 8 hrs. Start at the 1mg dosage then increase if necessary.

Claritin (Loratadine) : 1mg per lb of weight every 12 hrs *Only use the regular Claritin, not Claritin D as it also contains other medical ingredients not suitable for pets.

Chlor-trimeton (Chlorpheniramine) : Chlorpheniramine is dosed for dogs at 4 to 8 mg (max 0.5 mg/kg) two times per day.

Tavist (Clemastine) : It is available in unflavored tablet form, which should be given orally once in every 12 hour. In dogs, the dosage of Clemastine fumarate is at 0.025 – 0.05 mg per pound (0.5 – 0.2 mg/kg) and in cats, clemastine is dosed at 0.67mg per cat. For conditions like atopic dermatitis, a higher dose at 0.07 mg per pound is recommended.

**Clemastine is recommended for dogs that suffer itchy skin and puritis outbreaks. It apparently has the best effect.


----------

